# Small bait shops becoming endangered species



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Small bait shops becoming endangered species

While Gander Mountain, Cabela's and Mills Fleet Farm battle each other for dominance in Minnesota's fishing market, little bait-and-tackle stores are suffering the most.

"We just can't compete with that,'' said Tim, who also works as the store's fishing guide, "and we can't live on bait sales alone."

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twinc...81.htm?template=contentModules/printstory.jsp


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If they wouldn't charge 8 bucks for a Rapala...

I might have been born during the day, but not yesterday


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Gee, thats too bad, I always enjoy the 'experience' at the smaller shops as opposed to the impersonal production line mentality of the big chains. i'll do my best to help em out when i get up that way later this year


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Ralf, you are exactly right, however the problem is, "Mom and Pop" don't have the buying power of Gander Mountain, Bass Pro, Wal Mart etal. Lets say you are "Mom and Pop" want to put in an order for a couple dozen Rapalas. Does that really get Rapala, or whoever interested, as compared to Gander who orders two train car loads? I would think with that buying power, you have to think they, M AND P, just can't get their interest.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm glad you brought that up, Bill

There are many items within my shop that do not allow general keyholing (100% mark-up), because they can be purchased for less at your grocery/drug stores. That gives me the option to either not carry that product or sell it slightly above cost in order to appear fair to my customers. If I were to sell a can of polish for 6 bucks when they can buy the identical product for $3.99 it sure puts me in a bad light regardless of my cost.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Try getting an accurate up to date fishing report for the local waters from the staff at the big chain stores. Try getting some expert advice on the best rod and reel combo to buy for the type of fishing in the local water. Try getting a report on the hot lure and color for the day from the big store.

If the mom and pop store is closed for the day I might go to the big store to pick up hooks or a spool of line. But, otherwise the couple of extra dollars spent with the small local store is well worth the expert advice and opinions not to mention the better jokes and stories.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I love going into "Mom and Pop" bait shops! They are always telling some kind of funny story along with the daily fishing report. Sometimes a trip to the bait shop can make the day.


----------



## Gar Tackle (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm sticking with the mom and pop store. Wal mart has nothing I need unless I want Wall-Eye only rigs And who wants to wait in line with 2 dozen minows at the big stores. I fish alot with the family pan fish crappies,blue gills. the big stores all seem to have all wall-eye, bass samen riggs the only big store to have any tub jigs is B$%% p$^* shop and I'm not driven 40 miles out of the way to pick up a pack of tubs or 2dozen 32 jigs mom and pop I'm all yours.


----------

